# CDL- who has one?



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Just wondering who here has their CDL. I have my permit and am trying to learn to drive. I talked to a lot of my friends with trucks, but they're really busy now with work and don't have much free time to teach me.

I got information on a local tractor trailer driving school ( i want to get my class a). Due to my friends being busy, i think that is the way i go. I figure they teach you on their trucks, and you can take your CDL test with their trucks there. Everything is at one location, and the school is only 30 minutes away or so.

Who here has their cdl? how did you get it, school or someone taught you?


I hope to start school there this coming up week maybe.


Bryan:waving:


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Got my CDL Class B when I was 18 working for a Landscape Contractor using their truck, and then went to Andover Tractor Trailer School a few years later to get a CDL Class A license.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> how did you get it, school or someone taught you?


I bought a VW Beetle and learned how to drive a standard on my way home with it. Once I knew how to shift gears the steps up to pickup trucks and a 5 ton dump truck were no big deal. We pulled compressors with the pickup trucks, so I learned how to back up a trailer that way. We bought a dump truck and a trailer to haul the backhoe around on, and that's how I learned about pulling bigger things than a compressor. This all happened back in the days when there were not even different classes of drivers licenses (except for motorcycles). When the class system was started, and later the CDL, I was grandfathered. (No wisecracks about old age, Arc !) I did have to take a written CDL exam at one point.

One thing anyone considering a CDL needs to think about--if you're stopped for DUI you're only legal for half the BAC of a non-CDL driver *no matter what kind of vehicle you're driving*. Just recently they made a rule that if you're stopped for speeding, and are more than 12 mph over the limit you get a 60 day suspension, *no matter what kind of vehicle you're driving*. (Or so I've been told. Somebody correct me if I'm mistaken.)

Unless you're really going to use the CDL you might want to think twice about having it.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Class A here.

I started pulling trailers at 7 with the old farm tractor at home, my Dad taught me how to back up.

At 18 a friend of mine took me to the Grand Union warehouse where he worked and showed me how to hook up the trailers there. I played in their yard for 2 days, then rode along on a couple trips with the drivers where I drove inside NY State. Took the test and was promptly put to work at Grand Union. Lasted 20 years.

I know you've got garden tractors, how about a trailer for that? If you can back that up, then transferring this knowledge to mirrors only takes a few days. The longer trailers are much easier to back, they don't come around so quick.

I'd get some road time with your friends and if you feel comfortable, rent a truck with driver for the test. The driving schools will cost you a pile of money and if you already know what you're doing, what's the need?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Class A with double/triple and tanker. Let the Haz mat lapse cause I don't use it any more. Only have to take the written ( computer test ) to update if I need it again.

Another down side is keeping the current physical on file.

Started out kinda like Pelican...Farm tractors, dozers and loaders pulling all sorts of trailers around the farm and on job sites as a kid. Earliest memories of driving a crawler loader with a pan over a 3' drop off. ( mental note to check the clutch linkage once and a while ). We had mirrors on the crawler to make pan loading easier.

Did alot of hay wagons. This takes alot of practice because the front tires move with the tongue and you are effectively moving two vehicles. We put hitches on the front so you could drive them into the barns backward.

Got on the roads towing between farms with tractors and trucks. Didn't worry about license then we just had to be able to reach the pedals and start and stop ( lots of dirt country roads )

Moved up to light and heavy equipment trailers around 16 and Tractor trailers shortly there after. I was lucky to be able to get lots of hands on. 

Unlike Pelican I would recommend the Driving school. They can teach you alot in a short time and concentrate on the necessary information. The schools here give you alot of drive time and you get over the road hours before and after you test. They teach team driving also.

I got my CDL the new way cause I don't have the wisdom and ____ _____ of digger( Sorry Arc wasn't here to do it ). I had to take the permit test, Do the pre trip insp and driving test. Study and practice and it's a piece of cake.

In a note of good humor it snowed about 6" the night before the test. I plowed all night and had made arrangements to test the same day as my brother in law. We got to the site and it was still covered because the plow contractor hadn't made it there yet. I plowed the lot while he pre tripped the rig. We had a green test guy from southern PA who only had a road map and was on his first over the road run in the area. Sure glad we put the extra weight over the drives that day.

Good Luck with your CDL once you have it you'll be able to drive most anything. Consider the School bus and passenger bus endorsement. You could sub drive for schools and could put in some miles on tour buses to pick up extra $$$.

Jerre


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Thanks for your replies guys. I do plan on using my CDL. I'm not going to get it just to have, some of my friends who do pretty large scale excavating/trucking are always looking for drivers. 
While i could save some $$ learning from someone else, they might not be able to teach me until the fall or so when they slow down.


I do have garden tractors, no trailers for them. I did have a landscape trailer for my truck and i do have a jet ski. Like Pelican said, the bigger trailers don't swing out as fast. My jet ski is a PITA to backup because it'll swing out a lot.

I've also never driven a big truck. I can drive stick, but the biggest truck i moved was a C50 or so chevy 6 wheeler dump.


I think the school is the best for me, as i graduated high school in january, and work part time 3-7pm i have a lot of time in the mornings to do to the school.

I'm just trying to get some more info before i apply there. They have different programs there with 20, 50 and 160 hours driving time and also 2/3/unlimited cdl testing with their trucks.


Bryan


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

About 25 years ago I worked with a driver who was on old timer *then*. He'd been at it for forty years or so. He told us he was hired to drive truck and his entire training was, "Here's the keys, find a gear you can get it out of the yard in."


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Digger, that was the same intro I got at a construction company I worked for just after I got my license (Grand Union was a part time gig for a few years). First day on the job the owner said "Take truck 23, go to Poughkeepsie Asphalt and get a load". I had never been in a dump truck before, but by the end of the day, I was running with the guys who had been there a while. The owner was a screamer, you didn't dare screw up!

Bryan, if you can do some practicing with any trailer combo before you go to the school, you'll save yourself some time and money by having that part of the process done. It does take a bit of getting used to shifting the multi-range transmissions.

The Mack 5 speed is about the easiest truck to shift, though it will get gear bound in hilly terrain with a load. Once you learn the Roadranger, it's a very forgiving tranny, if you screw up it's easy to get going again. Stay away from the over/under versions for your test unless you've really mastered it.

Any of you guys run duplexes? What a beast they are! Miss a gear with one and you almost always have to come to a complete stop and start over again, and the ballet you have to perform in the cab is a bit nerve wracking!


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

Just got my CDL. 

I grew up driving everything from lawn tractors to tandem axle dumps with tag-alongs. My father owned a pretty decent sized construction company so as a child my "Tonka Toys" were the real thing! Never bothered with the license. Small town, no problems kind of thing.

After I left home I really didn't need it until recently. Now I am starting to aquire my own equipment and it keeps getting bigger. No longer pulls legally behind the pick-up so......CDL time. I went for the class A only because there are a lot of guys around here who need help from time to time hauling loads. Never hurts to network, so having it has opened a few doors for me. Also have used a friends tractor-trailer to move my equipment. Little trade off for driving for him once. Works good for me.

I went to the school, only because it is tough to find a guy willing to let you beat up his gears while you learn to find them! LOL :realmad: Took the "short course", about 11 hours behind the wheel and passed the test with no problems. If you have any trailering experience then it is just getting the tractor shifteing down. My tractor that I used was a PITA but after a day or so I figured it out and only ground those gears a few times!  

Was it expensive? Kind of, about $1400. Do I think it was worth it for me? Definitely. Plus, depending on your business you can write some of it off as training if you use it for your business (I do).

Good luck!

Pete


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

Snow, 
where are you looking at for school. N.E.T T in Ellington? I use to teach there, part time, many moons ago. I live in Union, of that is close to where ever you are.
Larry B


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I will say that if your going for a class A, its a lot easier to take the test in a true tractor trailer, then a dump truck and trailer.

Geoff


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey digger,how did those trucks handle with square wheels back then?I understand if you can't remember  

Seriously though,i also have a class B.I got mine working at a municipality,i was in bridge construction and the job title required having a class B,so if i wanted the full rate,i had to get the license.I studied the book and the saftey instructo went thru the basics like pre-trip,very important because you will have to show them at the test you know what your doing.Other than that,i drove for 45 minutes,they scheduled a test and i passed no problem.

I myself would have taken a course had there not been someone to go over this stuff with me because i knew zip about big trucks like those,i just a stupid welder .I would say take a course if it makes you more comfortable,no sense showing up to a test"blind",they will know right away!Good Luck:waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I got mine when it was the old system class b then had to take the writen when it became the cdl.I learned to drive with some rental truck we had and with freinds trucks.Then when I went up to take the test went up with a guy I know who had a new truck.But nowing what your looking for in the pre trip inspection is a plus.Long as you study the book and know how to drive a stick you will be ok.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

> The Mack 5 speed is about the easiest truck to shift


Ahh the memories this brings back of hauling Banana's out of Port Newark NJ to North of Boston in a old Mack U-600. Shift into 1st gear and leave the port, read the New York Times while waiting for the RPM's to finally get up enough speed to shift to 2nd, which loaded with a gross of 79,650lbs was about the other side of the G.W bridge. I think I was finally able to shift to 3rd around Hartford, 4th gear around Framigham and finally coasted into my home town in 5th on a downhill run with a tailwind drafting a cement mixer.  Thankfully the guy asked me how I liked his truck and when I told him that I could drag the trailer home with a Donkey faster he gave me an International with a big Cummins in it and a 9 speed spicer and that was a much better tractor for that job.


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Snow,

I have a clean CDL-A with motorcycle and tank/hazmat endorsements. I took the 160 hr course and they said they would give anyone unlimited road test till obtained. 8 out of 9 guys passed the first time out. The one guy that failed was the youngest and the most confident or should I say cockiest.

My 160 hr course cost about $3200.00, but worth it.They help you to identify parts on the tractor and trailer and to make sure you knew your pre-trip inspection inside out, showed safety movies, gave daily quizes, taught log books, had guest speakers and they taught things you can't get from buddy's. They also helped everyone to find work after passing road test.

I do believe you have to be 21 for CDL-A. Yes, the laws are tougher on anyone who posses a CDL. Any moving violation in large truck, will always show on MVA abstract. 

What ever school you are interested in, go and spend an afternoon and ask students how they like it. Check several.

Good Luck and safe driving.

Bob V


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Hey digger,how did those trucks handle with square wheels back then?


They were round, just like today, but they were carved out of stone, or logs--you still watch the Flintstone's before your mommy tucks you into bed, don't you?



> its a lot easier to take the test in a true tractor trailer, then a dump truck and trailer.


I've never driven a fifth wheel trailer at all except for a few laps around the parking lot. I can see why they'd be easier to manuver than a tagalong trailer. If you really want a test of skill and determination try backing a compressor up with a 10 ton dump truck. You can't see which direction it's pointing til it's almost angled to far to get straightened out....


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Digger, 
I solved the cement mixer / Jet Ski / short tongue trailer problem a few years ago. Made a 3' extension tongue for 2" ball trailers. Have also modified a couple of locals mixers for pintle hitch with retractable tubes for them. They can tow short and the pull the pin and slide the tube out for a long tongue backup. Works on the aluminum snowmobile and jetski trailers quite well cause they use heavy wall tube on most of them. 

Did alot of tight backing with a dump trailer between houses and this led to modifications. You can't turn the truck a whole lot to steer after you get off the road.

I agree about the 5th wheel being easier to steer. Sliding plates are sweet too to get a tighter turn.

Snow a thought comes to mind about 5th wheels. Do you have any buddies with camper trailers for pickups? It's good towing experience and you can work on backing into those camping spots.

Jerre


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

*I second Jerre's idea....*

Great idea if you can find someone with a gooseneck or 5th wheel set-up in their pick-up. Do you know anybody big into horses? Lot's of goosenecks in that crowd! I know, I have one! Great practice because you can do the 90 degree or greater turns with them. Sure makes it easy to put those trailers in tight spots! Kind of spoils you.....

Good luck!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I was gonna suggest it too,but Jerre beat me to it.

Took mine using a pickup with a rented fifth wheel car hauler.Easy rig to manuever and back up,passed no problem.


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

For a class A cdl in ny you must be 21 years of age.The harsh cdl regulations only apply in ny when you are driving a vehicle that requires a cdl to operate.

Also geoff mentioned that you should take your test with a tractor rig and I agree with that also,because in ny if you take a cdl A test with a dump and trailer you get a combination vehicle cdl liscense which is not good for driving tractor rigs.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*So VT isn't the only one who does it!*



> _Originally posted by Bill c _
> *Also Geoff mentioned that you should take your test with a tractor rig and I agree with that also,because in ny if you take a cdl A test with a dump and trailer you get a combination vehicle cdl liscense which is not good for driving tractor rigs. *


The VT CDL manual has a section tucked in there about "Non-tractor trailers". This is anything that does not have a "normal" fifth wheel coupler. The most common one being a pintle hook connection. You can test for your Class A but you get a Bozo Nono on your license restricting you to only that type of vehicle. I had planned to go for mine with just that setup but I think I will be better off to go for a full Class A even if I have to go through a school to get my dual time.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Both guys are correct on this. If you take the test in less than a tractor/trailer, you will be restricted to that type of vehicle.

Wyldman's suggestion would restrict you to a pickup/trailer combo, which depending on GVW, doesn't require a CDL. You'd probably get a hot shot license in that case. Canadian laws must differ from ours.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Here in NY, you have to be at least 21 years old to get Class A CDL. Not sure what the age rules are for in Connecticut, but just something to check into. If CT allow drivers at age of 18 to get Class A CDL, that is fine, but it mean you cannot drive in NYS.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Stephen, are you sure of this? I got mine at age 18, but was not permitted to drive interstate until 21.


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

*18 for CDL B&C, but 21 for Class A in NY*

Right out of the current NY Commercial Drivers Manual....for what it is worth.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

How times have changed....

But then, I was able to drink legally at 18 way back then too!


----------



## BigZ1001 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Well in WV...*

In West Virginia you are able to get any class CDL at the age of 18. The only restriction is that until you are 21, your liscense is only valid in West Virginia, or intra-state traffic. And here, if you don't test with a vehicle with airbrakes, you cannot drive a vehicle with airbrakes. I think that kinda goes along with the statements about only being allowed to drive what you tested in.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I thought i'd bump this thread back up as today i took the second half of my cdl test, the road test and passed. I now have a Class A cdl, along with a tanker endorsement.


Last week i took the coupling/uncoupling, in cab and pre trip and passed all that. Today i took the backing manuevers and road test.


I ended up going to a Truck Driving school in bridgeport and i think it was one of the best moves i made. 

Anyone else considering getting a cdl should look into a school, it made the learning process a lot easier and also having the trucks right there to take the actual test on.


I'm still excited that i got it, can't wait to start driving my Mack B42 dump truck.



Bryan


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Congrats on the test,i knew you could do it with a little help:waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Congrats,that's good news.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Congrats Bryan  If you don't mind me asking, how much was the school and how long did it take?


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Congradulations Bryan  Way to GOOOOO!!!!!! 

Wow I have had mine for 18 years already, I know I am getting old now. LOL


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Bryan ,congratulations!  . I knew you could do it.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Bryan, 

Congrads on passing the test..... 


and also just an fyi, here in CT you can take the class A cdl with a dump truck and a trailer and you will get a Class A. I took a couple of guys to the test with my International and a 20 ton tag a long with air brakes. That is all that is required. 


Pete


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Pete,

In New York that would be a class A with a restriction, I believe.

Congradulations Bryan !!!!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Congrats Bryan.

Class A testing, Most states will allow a Class a road test if the towing vehicle has a GVW above 26,001, and the trailer is above 10,001. I Maine you can use a dump truck and trailer, however in other states you can not. The state can have tough testing and driving policies then what is required.

Geoff


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *Any of you guys run duplexes? What a beast they are! Miss a gear with one and you almost always have to come to a complete stop and start over again, and the ballet you have to perform in the cab is a bit nerve wracking! *


Broke my eye teeth on 4 X 4 transmissions, hook your left arm thru the steering wheel, grab a stick, push in clutch, grab other stick with right hand; those were the days! Loved it then, glad I had the experience.

CDL Class A full endorsements except hazmat and motorcycle endorsment.

Congrats Bryan

Rick


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats :waving: on your cdl Just watch out for us 4 wheelers


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JD PLOWER _
> *Congrats Bryan  If you don't mind me asking, how much was the school and how long did it take? *


The school was $4500 plus a registration fee of $250. It took 5 weeks, 160 hours and it was with unlimited test attempts. Meaning you could take the test 50 time and all you'd pay is the $30 each time for the DMV.

Thanks everyone, i'm picking up a B42 Mack dump truck tomorrow and will start restoring that probably tomorrow. The motor runs great and was rebuilt less than 5k miles ago and the truck basically just needs a paint job. I'll post some photos tomorrow.

Been busy fixing and getting my F250 ready for paint :waving:

Thanks again guys, it still hasn't really kicked in that i have the liscense. Can't wait to start using it.

Bryan


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

*Congrats!!!*

Way to go!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Congrats Bryan! I knew that you could do it without a problem! Drive safe!  

Good luck on your B42 Mack dump truck - hope it turn out to be a great truck for you.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

How old do you have to be to get your CDL in NJ? And does anyone know of any driving schools in North Jersey around morrris county where I can take the course to get it?
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Smooth move Dude!!!   
Smart thing going to the school. That's the way to do it.
Good luck on the dump restoration...Jake


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

This is the only photo of the dump truck i have now. I washed the windows and truck after i took the photo. I siphoned the gas out of the gas tank (the drain plugs are stripped) and put fresh gas in the tank. We were using a gas can hooked to the carb, but there was enough pressure to feed the gas.

Now that we hooked the hose back up to the trucks fuel pump, it starts right up, i also put an inline filter in so no crud from the tank gets to the carb.

It runs good, it's leaking gas from the top of the carb and the threads are stripped. Tonites project is to put another carb top on it (my friend has 5 of the same carbs in stock).

Once we get it running smoothly i'm going to take it for a nice long drive to the gas station.

This weekend i plan to sandblast the body and part of the frame after i scrape some of the loose paint off.

Anyway, it'll be a fun project. The engine has less than 5,000 miles on it after it was rebuilt.

Bryan


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Bryan, what year is the mack? Good luck with it.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

philly-

It's a 1965 Mack B42X 



Bryan


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Bryan,

Congrats on the CDL. I was out in Chicago when you posted about passing the test and haven't only but skimmed Plowsite since I got back or I would have written sooner.

Good luck with the Mack. How much is the body good for?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

That will end up being one sweet truck with your TLC. Keep us up to date on the progress.


----------



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

Congrats man once u get the mack on the road you have to take me for a lift


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Alan _
> *Bryan,
> 
> Congrats on the CDL. I was out in Chicago when you posted about passing the test and haven't only but skimmed Plowsite since I got back or I would have written sooner.
> ...


Thanks Alan. The gvw on the registration from 1994 said 18,000 (or so) for the of the truck. Even with only a 6 cylinder flathead, the truck has a baby quadbox (18 spd) so even with the small motor, i bet the truck could handle 5 tons or more. I don't plan on doing any work with that truck, except at this old construction equipment show on the same road where the truck is now. I plan on somewhat restoring this one for the shows, and then there's a 1970 R model 6 wheeler dump i'm most likely getting which i'd like to fix up for work.

The B model has a pintle plate in the rear and air to the rear.

I was going to work on the truck tonite, but my buddy had to go to a meeting. He did get the top part of the carb on the truck and moved it. Hopefully tomorrow night i'll get some photos and some drive time in the truck.

Bryan


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Congrats on your cdl:waving: 

How many yards of material can your mack haul. I would guess 8 or 9.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

Congratulations on passing your CDL, good head start, it puts you way ahead of guys your age getting out of school and stuff. Any chance of having the truck ready for the BBQ in October.

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Congrats Brayn you finnally got it.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Congrats Bryan,

I knew you'd skate through !!


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Bryan,

What's a "baby quad box"? I'm not familiar with trucker slang. 

Have you got your chain drive wallet yet?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Alan _
> *Bryan,
> 
> What's a "baby quad box"? I'm not familiar with trucker slang.
> ...


A Quadbox is a term for the mack transmission. It has 5 normal gears, and 4 different ranges (that's where the quad comes from). The ranges consist of lo lo, lo, hi and dir (direct).

In a normal quadbox, the shifter for the ranges is closest to the driver, and the shifter for the main box (5 spd +rev) is closer to the passenger side. One my truck, the sticks are reversed. The main shifter is right next to the driver and the range shifter is closer to the passenger. MY transmission is also an 18 speed vs a 20 speed in most other trucks. In the B42's i've seen, it is very rare to see a quadbox in them. Mainly straight 5 spds or 10 spd twin sticks.

I do not or will never own a wallet with a chain 

The truck project is on hold till i clean the current tank out or put in another tank. The current one is rusty and there's some much crap in it, it clogged the fuel filter causing no gas to get to the carb. My friend has a 45 and 55 gallon steel fuel tank he used on his diesel R model which is good because that most likely means there's minimal rust (if any). Once the tank is on, i'm going to start doing prep work for paint. The motor runs good, i just need to adjust the idle and run the engine for a while.

I'll keep everyone updated on my progress.

Bryan


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snow _
> *A Quadbox is a term for the mack transmission. It has 5 normal gears, and 4 different ranges (that's where the quad comes from). *


A 4 BY 5 20 speed..."OH YEAH" that's a REAL mans trans.
Mack had the first, but you could and Still get them in other trucks. Very rare but they are still out there, mainly in the big over the road rigs.

Oh yeah, I have a class A CDL with Tanker and passenger endorsement's.

Marshall


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Bryan,how did you make out with getting the truck running?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Since this thread has gotten a little off topic of CDL's, i'm going to start a separate thread for my mack.



Bryan


----------

